# What percentile and weight?



## LaraB

Anyone that's already a mum, what percentile were your babies on in scans, and what weight were they at birth? Had a growth scan today and bubs is still sitting on 50th percentile, which is good! Just curious to know what weight she might be, because 50th is slap bang in the middle I'm guessing maybe 7 pounds ish?


----------



## SJDsMommy

well from my 19 week scan to my 29 week scan (would have been 20 and 30 but I am a week ahead in appointments) my baby jumped from the 19th percentile to the 50th so she's supposedly right on track now. They estimated her to be 2 lbs 15 ounces so far which seems like a pretty normal estimate for this time.

However I am only taking that as a guide line, when I had my son they told me I was measuring small in fundal height but when they did a scan at 30 weeks they estimated he was huge at 5 lbs already and guessed he would weigh about 8.5 at birth. He came out at only 6 lbs 13 ounces and almost a week late. Theres no way he only gained 1 lb and some odd ounces in 11 weeks.. So I think they were way off.

This one seems more reasonable though and my gut is telling me this little one will be somewhere around 7 lbs, no less than 6.5 and no more than 7.5. I want to say 7 lbs 2 ounces..

We'll have to wait and see! I anticipate her being born 2 days early if I get the date I want for my induction.


----------



## leeann1002

I had a growth scan on Monday so was 28 +4 and the estimated weight of my baby was 1208 grams so around 2lb 11oz.

How do you know what percentile that is and what does this mean?

The consultant told me that my baby is perfect for gestation 

X


----------



## aegle

Here's a website that might help you. It's a bit hard to figure out at first, but once you get it, you get it.

https://www.baby2see.com/medical/charts.html

Look at the 3rd calculator block. Put in the weight in grams (theres a lbs to grams converter in the box below) and your gestational week (it doesn't use fractions... it will round down from 31.4 and up from 31.5)... then click the button that says estimated fetal weight and it'll tell you what percentile you're in.

If you don't want to go through all that, you can just scroll down and see in the chart if your fetal weight is between 10% and 90%.

I just found out that mine is at the 13th percentile. I knew she was small, but I didn't know she was that small. I'm at risk for IUGR due to a missing artery in the umbilical cord, and 10% or less is IUGR. My maternal fetal med doc said she's a bit small, but nothing to worry too much about :doh: I think that's something to worry about.


----------



## aegle

leeann1002 said:


> I had a growth scan on Monday so was 28 +4 and the estimated weight of my baby was 1208 grams so around 2lb 11oz.
> 
> How do you know what percentile that is and what does this mean?
> 
> The consultant told me that my baby is perfect for gestation
> 
> X

I just checked it for you, just for fun, and you're at exactly 50th percentile... That means that your baby is of exactly average weight. If he/she continues growing at this rate, you'll have an exactly average sized baby (7 lbs 15 oz)


----------



## DragonTamer

I just used that calculator (have had it saved to my faves for months now...lol) and my little guys percentile keeps dropping as time goes on. For my scan this past Tuesday he is measuring in the 35th percentile. Two weeks ago he was measuring 42nd and 3 weeks before that 50th...but even at the 35th I still feel he's huge for 33wks (4lbs 15oz) if he continues to gain half a pound a week he's going to weigh 8lbs at 39 weeks (when I'm being induced)...ouch I know some moms who would rather have that than 10lb babies but for me that is HUGE considering my youngest was 4lbs 3oz...yikes


----------



## Sproglet

My baby is 50th centile for femur length and head circ but 95th centile for abdo circ! Estimated current weight is 3lb 3oz.


----------



## LaraB

Howcome you guys are all told estimated fetal weight? I've never known anyone here to be told that. All I know is her head and abdomen are on the 50th percentile. How do they work out the estimated weight?


----------



## Sproglet

I wasn't exactly told- it's in my hand held notes which I always read after an appointment. I had an extra growth scan yesterday due to me having Crohn's disease, they were concerned I might have a small baby. Now they're concerned that she's not small!


----------



## LaraB

Yeah that's how I found out she's on 50th - from reading notes. I like to be nosey and ready everything haha :) Out of interest, howcome Crohn's can result in a small baby? x


----------



## emilyjade

I had a scan yesterday and LO is 50th centile and weighs 5lb 3 all ready!


----------



## BabyAitchison

LaraB said:


> Howcome you guys are all told estimated fetal weight? I've never known anyone here to be told that. All I know is her head and abdomen are on the 50th percentile. How do they work out the estimated weight?

Hi Lara, im the same as you, little on is bang on 50th, I asked about weight and was told they don't tell you as its not accurate but seems everyone else is given a weight lol where in Scotland are you? X


----------



## Sproglet

I don't exactly know why- just that it has been documented in medical journals that women with Crohn's are way more likely to have a prem or low birth weight baby. I'm guessing it's a combination of not absorbing as many calories, side effects of meds, and if you have active inflammation then that takes a lot of the body's resources and could divert them away from baby.


----------



## LaraB

BabyAitchison said:


> LaraB said:
> 
> 
> Howcome you guys are all told estimated fetal weight? I've never known anyone here to be told that. All I know is her head and abdomen are on the 50th percentile. How do they work out the estimated weight?
> 
> Hi Lara, im the same as you, little on is bang on 50th, I asked about weight and was told they don't tell you as its not accurate but seems everyone else is given a weight lol where in Scotland are you? XClick to expand...

Hey, I'm in Dundee how about you? x


----------



## BabyAitchison

Oh not that far, I'm in Dunfermline xx


----------



## leeann1002

aegle said:


> leeann1002 said:
> 
> 
> I had a growth scan on Monday so was 28 +4 and the estimated weight of my baby was 1208 grams so around 2lb 11oz.
> 
> How do you know what percentile that is and what does this mean?
> 
> The consultant told me that my baby is perfect for gestation
> 
> X
> 
> I just checked it for you, just for fun, and you're at exactly 50th percentile... That means that your baby is of exactly average weight. If he/she continues growing at this rate, you'll have an exactly average sized baby (7 lbs 15 oz)Click to expand...

Thanks for checking mine. I've not got a clue! Haha it's really good 2 know though xx


----------



## leeann1002

LaraB said:


> Howcome you guys are all told estimated fetal weight? I've never known anyone here to be told that. All I know is her head and abdomen are on the 50th percentile. How do they work out the estimated weight?

I only found out because I was measuring behind by 4 weeks at my midwife appointment at 28weeks when she measured my tummy so I was sent for an emergency growth scan to check the baby's size and the water.

The estimated weight was in my notes from this scan x


----------



## lilyanna24

im confused on how to work this lol im 29 weeks he weighs 2 pounds 7 oz whats mine?


----------



## Hellylou

I have had regular growth scans and baby has been measuring bang on 50th centile for head circumference, and femur length, and a tiny bit above on abdominal circumference but only slightly. Last Thurs at 34+2 weight was estimated at 5lbs.


----------



## Jessica Fern

At 32 weeks my LO was 4 pounds, 6 ounces. In the 54th percentile I was told. Which was welcome after the doc told me I would be having a tiny baby!


----------



## DragonTamer

I get told the weight at all my growth scans (I get them pretty regularly due to my type 2 diabetes) and I know they say the weight can be off but my experience with my last pregnancy showed the tech to be spot on...the day before she was born (and the same morning at the amnio) she was measuring 4.5lbs, she was 4lbs 3oz...my high risk specialist not only gives me the approx weight but they also give me the estimated length...


----------

